# اقوى واحدث اجهزة الساونا الرائعة تقدمها لكم المؤسسة



## sportteam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الان من مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى اقوى واحدث اجهزة الساونا الرائعة تقدمها لكم المؤسسة اينما كنتم داخل السعودية وايضا دول الخليج العربى
مميزات اجهزة الساونا (التخلص من الدهون – تنشيط الدورة الدموية – تخفيف الام المفاصل – الحصول على بشرة ناعمة ونضرة – غرفة الساونا مبطنة من الداخل بمادة ال pvc الامنة صحيا )
الان عند شرائكم الجهاز سوف تحصلون على اعشاب رائعة ذات فوائد عديدة فقط من مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى 
اقوى ضمان نقدمه لكم واعلى جودة وافضل سعر والتوصيل والشحن مجانا وهدية عند الشراء 
مع مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى سوف تجد مايسرك 
... مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى تعتبر من أكبر المؤسسات الموجوده بالمملكه العربيه السعودية متخصصة في مجال انشاء الصالات و الأندية الرياضية و الأشراف عليها و امدادها بكل ما يلزمها بجميع الأجهزة الرياضيه من معدات البولينج ، أجهزة الجري ، حمامات البخار ، الجاكوزي ، أجهزة السير ، المسابح، أجهزة الحديد بأنواعها، الساونا و أجهزة اخري, التكامل في الأداء ، الالتزام مع العملاء ، العمل بروح الفريق الواحد ، الابتكار المتميز ، الاحترافية المتفوقة نسخر كافة جهودنا لتوفير خدمات راقية المستوى من خلال فريق عملنا الحريص كل الحرص على تلبية تطلعات عملائه عند تعاقدك مع مؤسسة الفريق الرياضي فإنك ستكون في أيدي أمينة .
مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى اكبر وكيل للمنتجات الامريكى والاوروبى والصينى داخل المملكة العربية السعودية 
نسعد بتواصلكم معنا دائما 
مخرج 15 الرياض
0096614962990+
00966533124433+
ارضاء الله والجودة والمصداقية هدفنا فى جميع تعاملاتنا 
مؤسسة الفريق الرياضى (SPORT TEAM)
لا شىء يفوق الخبرة


----------



## eslamfarrag (24 نوفمبر 2022)

*شركة نسر الوادي تقدم جميع خدمات نقل العفش و الأثاث داخل المملكة العربية السعودية (رياض، مكة المكرمة، المدينة المنورة، جدة، تبوك، نجران، الطائف، ينبع، الخبر، الدمام، حائل، الباحة، ضباء، الأحساء، جازان*
، أبها ،وغيرها ) *بالاضافة الي خدمات الشحن الدولي من السعودية الي جميع انحاء العالم* مثل (*، شحن الي الامارات ، شحن الي الجزائر ، شحن الي الكويت ، شحن الي المغرب ، شحن الي قطر ، شحن بحري الي الجزائر ، شحن بحري للمغرب ، شحن بحري من السعودية للبنان ، شحن للامارات ، شحن للكويت ، شحن للمغرب ، شحن من السعودية للكويت شركة ، شحن في سلطنة عمان أرقام نقل عفش الطائف أسرع ، شحن الي الجزائر أسرع ، شحن الي قطر* )

وخدمات مثل
نقل عفش من جدة للأردن
نقل عفش من جدة للأمارات
نقل عفش من جدة لعمان
نقل عفش من جدة الي سوريا
شركة نقل عفش بالدمام
شركة تنظيف بالباحة
شركة نفل عفش بالطائف
شركة نقل عفش جدة
شركة نقل عفش بحفر الباطن
شركة نقل عفش بخميس مشيط
شركة نقل عفش بأبها


----------

